# How did u get locked up?



## kidbob (Dec 9, 2014)

I did a search for "jail" and read a buncha post but nothing real significant poped up in my search
So i decided to make a thread,an maybe it will help some first timers.
What im asking for from you guys
is to share ur experiance that ended up with u (or ur road dog) going to jail for whatever reason (bogus or not)


----------



## Tude (Dec 9, 2014)

Never. Just visited and dropped off clothing or money to several people I know.


----------



## Kal (Dec 9, 2014)

Found an abandoned building with the doors unlocked and decided to sleep there during a storm and somebody called the owner who shows up and wakes me up at gun point and then calls the police who arrested me and I ended up in jail for the weekend.


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Dec 9, 2014)

Kal said:


> Found an abandoned building with the doors unlocked and decided to sleep there during a storm and somebody called the owner who shows up and wakes me up at gun point and then calls the police who arrested me and I ended up in jail for the weekend.


What was the bail?/How much time were you locked in?


----------



## Arketype87 (Dec 10, 2014)

Was looking for a place to crash late one night, so I decided on walking to a motel my friend was staying at. The walk was no short journey under the influence; (probably six-eight mile to a suburb north of the city) . I of course had my "day" bag with me that carried my personal belongings, my "tool" or knife strapped to my side, was holding a tall boy in one hand and for the love of I don't know what I decided to wave my hand at the next oncoming vehicle to catch a ride and lo and behold it was a Sherriff.
I realized as soon as I waved my hand I'd be stopped, and at that point didn't care. So I continued to walk and starting chuggin' the tall boy (my last for a week or two), then the reds and blues kicked on. I just kept walking amidst the hails of "sir, stop." I didn't either turn around but in an instant the Sherriff was on me, had me cuffed, was rampaging through my bag, and All I was concerned about was my "tornados" from speedway getting smashed. They confiscated my knife which was a six inch fixed blade, and got my on carrying a concealed weapon and public intox. Surprisingly they didn't get me for resisting though. In the end, spent a week in jail because I didn't bail out...


----------



## Kal (Dec 10, 2014)

Carl Wander said:


> What was the bail?/How much time were you locked in?


Don't remember what the bail was and I spent the weekend in jail. The police officer was cool said he would have just chased me off if it hadn't been for the owner who was not cool and the judge was cool and said time served. I was arrested Friday night if it had happen in the middle of the week I would have spent the night or two in jail. It still sucked though and I haven't been in jail since then, this happen in 2010.


----------



## spectacular (Dec 10, 2014)

walked out of grocery outlet with $2 worth of trail mix in grant's pass, spent 2 nights in jail in the same cell block as a lady who was in for 12 years after slicing some guy's ear off


----------



## iamwhatiam (Dec 10, 2014)

Aside from public intox and waking up in the drunk tank, a couple come to mind. One in st.Augustine, fl - owner of a liquor store called the cops on us because I wouldn't leave his storefront (it wasn't time for him to close, he just didn't like the way we looked and wouldn't let us in). cop comes and tells me I'm trespassed, so I start walkin down the sidewalk and as he's drivin away I yell something like "Fuck the police". He comes to a screetching halt, backs up really quick, and pushes me up against the cop car in handcuffs. Stupid, I know. Drunk, I was.
And in Idaho somewhere, I think, I had stolen a case of beer out the back of a delivery truck but stopped to talk to a van full of Jehovah's Witnesses afterwards (don't ask me why), while my friends waited under an overpass by the tracks. Cops found us and we all spent a few nights in jail. Stupid, I know. Drunk, I was.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Dec 10, 2014)

I have a friend who I've tramped with too whose a little thief when he's drunk. Took a sacred tequila glass skull from a lady and her son who got us drunk in burlingame state park in r.i.


----------



## Odin (Dec 10, 2014)

I got hauled back to HS for ditching school to go get drunk and lucky (boom chicka wow wow) at a house party....(Got so fucking loud and rowdy... some spaz neighbor musta called the POPO) that was nice. They packed all of us from different HS's in separate paddy wagons. Then I got in-school suspension for I can't remember how long. In-school suspension is kinda like the slammer.

Does this count? ::eyepatch::


----------



## kidbob (Dec 10, 2014)

Odin said:


> I got hauled back to HS for ditching school to go get drunk and lucky (boom chicka wow wow) at a house party....(Got so fucking loud and rowdy... some spaz neighbor musta called the POPO) that was nice. They packed all of us from different HS's in separate paddy wagons. Then I got in-school suspension for I can't remember how long. In-school suspension is kinda like the slammer.
> 
> Does this count? ::eyepatch::


Great way to down play the thread @Odin 
Shakin my head at u man....
If thats ur worst crime...u need to go to nola
Least u could get ticketed for"being a bum"
bwahhahaha HS


2


----------



## Odin (Dec 10, 2014)

The first ticket I get for being a bum... I'm gonna pay off... and give to you. Cuz we will be chilling... gonna learn a lot from you friend. T hanks.


----------



## kidbob (Dec 10, 2014)

Odin said:


> The first ticket I get for being a bum... I'm gonna pay off... and give to you. Cuz we will be chilling... gonna learn a lot from you friend. T hanks.




Not in Nola u wont! 
those days are gone for me man
Im an *cough cough* adult now
And my next adventure requires a bit of commen sense and preparedness
I might start an oogle training camp tho once i get set up lol
Na but for real.im done with the south.im headed to the mountains and who knows what the future holds
I must admit...it sounded good to hear u say ur gonna pay it lol
My honda only gonna have front passanger seat available.im hoping life will throw me a vagina other than the one i bought on ebay.
But if u ever get out and about eitger while im here in tn or once i get to colorado....hmu.the beers on me


----------



## Rob Nothing (Dec 13, 2014)

Busted 2-3 times riding the Portland MAX without valid fare - 4 days jail 20 hours community service, and $900+ in fines. I am now afraid to go back to OR.

Pulled off a train in Tacoma WA, with a czech switchblade in my pocket - 3 days and $500+ fines. This is the one that is making employment opportunities pretty bleak.


----------



## Arketype87 (Dec 15, 2014)

severin said:


> Busted 2-3 times riding the Portland MAX without valid fare - 4 days jail 20 hours community service, and $900+ in fines. I am now afraid to go back to OR.
> 
> Pulled off a train in Tacoma WA, with a czech switchblade in my pocket - 3 days and $500+ fines. This is the one that is making employment opportunities pretty bleak.



Yeah severin, the fines have me too; never pay them and most likely never will either. All together my fines from court cases still open tally somewhere around a grand. Nowadays, I invest some of my time in reading/learning the local laws so that I may talk my way from law enforcement or from being tried; though with just being prudent in my daily adventures I may avoid contact all together...


----------



## treyvor (Dec 18, 2014)

Ive only been arrested once, shoplifting, assault and possession of a dangerous weapon. Got off with only ten hours of community service because im a minor. 
The whole situation was stupid. If i wasn't dehydrated and hungry i would have realized that they were waiting outside and also wouldn't be dumb enough to throw a can at the loss prevention guy.


----------



## Art101 (Dec 19, 2014)

Well the last time I was trying to skate town after spray painting the fed courthouse in Boise.Driver was drunk I had an unpaid ticket....3 days to process through the hearing and such then had to sit 3 mores day after sentencing.


----------



## stefanib123 (Dec 19, 2014)

No way am I telling my stuff with the stuff ya'all are postin'.

I'll tell you one, though. A bit funny. I got caught shoplifting about 50 candy bars for a flop house I was staying at. The CO'S came by my cell all night eating the candy bars, to tell me thanks.


----------

